# Joma 6000 cutting edge



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Anybody run this cutting edge? opinions?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Work great!*



Township1;1098028 said:


> Anybody run this cutting edge? opinions?


 We started running them in limited numbers last season (1 set per shed) and the only complaint I heard was the snow/slush tended to stick to them (A very minor complaint for DOT guys).lol 
They scraped excellent, where quieter,less vibration and so far have out lasted the carbide over 5x's and still running...
This year all front blades in NHDOT have been provided with a set...


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

I've quoted a few sets out but that is about as far as it went. Once most hear the price the idea of running it goes out the window.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Update after running the blades for several storms.*

Update, we love our blades, they are quiet,scrape better than the standard carbide,very little to no vibration just a very good blade overall.
The trial set that we where given to use last season lasted all of last season and five storms into this season before we swapped them out.They still have some life left in them...We went threw at least four sets of standard carbides with cover plates compared to the one set of jomas.



Oshkosh;1100528 said:


> We started running them in limited numbers last season (1 set per shed) and the only complaint I heard was the snow/slush tended to stick to them (A very minor complaint for DOT guys).lol
> They scraped excellent, where quieter,less vibration and so far have out lasted the carbide over 5x's and still running...
> This year all front blades in NHDOT have been provided with a set...


----------



## Destructo_d (Dec 31, 2007)

LON;1100690 said:


> I've quoted a few sets out but that is about as far as it went. Once most hear the price the idea of running it goes out the window.


Ya. The company I work for in Kamloops, British Columbia sells the Joma 6000 too.... most highway dept's tend to run standard carbide on the belly and joma (if they use it) on the front.....


----------

